# Naruto 650 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Oct 2, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict useless attacks and no sexy Shikamaru


----------



## son_michael (Oct 2, 2013)

Shikimaru laid it out perfectly

"when I'm with Naruto...I want to be by his side" 

THATS what a leader is.   CHARISMA, shikimaru just doesn't have that(nor does he have power either). So obvious that he would be an advisor/strategist, so sad that Kishi has to actually spell that out for some people...


----------



## calimike (Oct 2, 2013)

Finally!!!! Sasuke & Naruto vs Obito is next...!


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2013)

hopefully some real action next chapter.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

*there is no hope, is there?*

the preview says that sasuke and vs obito will finally.....


but we all know the truth. ... nothing will happen


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Action , this chapter was full of set up , next one should be only action


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 2, 2013)

I disagree.

Next chapter is 650 and Kishimoto has a track record of making special numbered chapters more interesting. Not only that, next week is the week of _Naruto's birthday (_Oct. 10th) so shit will probably be going down.


----------



## BisonLlama (Oct 2, 2013)

Probably continue fighting.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 2, 2013)

You shouldn't panic. To me it looks like it finally something will happen now. 

- We got the explanation about how and why Naruto & Hashirama's feelings reached everyone in the battlefield. Actually not only they, but all can feel each one's feelings now.

- Gokage is finished with their speech. 

- Shikamaru will become a advisor for Naruto.

Well many questions already asked here are fulfilled now. Now it's battle-time. I'm sure about that.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

@azure

IT's his B-day I forgot. This chapter gon be gud


----------



## kingcools (Oct 2, 2013)

next chapter has the second hokage remembering that one time he cut that flower in his fathers garden, which leads to the final panel have him realize how to cut the tree.
Mark my words.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

next week naruto's birthday  this should be good

Yin kurama and yang kurama fusion FTW !


----------



## azurelegance (Oct 2, 2013)

*"... and finally"*

Preview for next chapter is "Naruto & Sasuke vs. Obito, and finally...!?"

Given that next chapter is 650, and it's Naruto's birthday week, what do you think "and finally" is referring to?


----------



## WT (Oct 2, 2013)

End

Obito - Heh, Uzumaki Naruto, you really are changing the people. I feel that everything I've done so far is wrong. Please forgive me.

Naruto/Sasuke/Alliance: ?!?!?!

Madara: Obito, I never thought you would....

Obito: Naruto, I will correct all the mistakes I did. I promise. First we must defeat Madara. I can now see why I was wrong.

Naruto: .... fine. Alliance, we need to defeat Madara!

Madara: Damn that Obito and Naruto.

*Madara is suddenly surrounded by Hashirama, Tobirama, Minato, Sarutobi, Sasuke, Obito, Naruto, A, B, Ohnoki, Tsuande, Gaara, Mizukage, Suigetsu and Juugo*

Hashirama: Its the end Madara


Madara: This is bad ... I can't beat them ... 

Obito: Please gather your energies, I have a jutsu that will destroy him for good.

Naruto: I can sense the good in his heart. Lets listen to him

Everyone: Okay!

*Obito uses his jutsu to negate Madara's Edo Tensei which causes Madara to stop moving, as this happens, everyone starts lending Obito their energy which takes a while*

Obito: Death to the Edo Tensei!!!!

Madara/Hashirama/Minato/Tobirama/Sarutobi: ?!?!?!?!?!?

*ALL VANISH*

Naruto: ?!?! What the hell did you just do, you killed the Hokage as well.

Obito: They were already dead. Now, lets proceed with the moons eye!

Alliance: ?!?!?!?!??!

Naruto: But you said, I sensed good in you?!?!

Obito: I was thinking about Rin. It was a diversion.

Naruto: ?!?!?!?

Obito: That last jutsu took a while to complete. By my watch you have 3 seconds before the flower buds

Naruto: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Obito: You dumbass 

Shikamaru: I failed you Naruto 

*The flower blooms and Obito casts the moons eye meanwhile, Orochimaru is smiling devilishly from behind*

Will Kakashi come and save the day?


----------



## Iruel (Oct 2, 2013)

*Next Chapter...*

Tobirama Edo's Rin and Izuna and the power of love makes the butthurt Uchihas crumble away/kill themselves. Tobi slits Sasukes  throat and takes the Juubi for himself and decides to say fuck it to this bitch ass Alliance and he will rule the world happily with no more Uchihas.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 2, 2013)

Masashi Kishimoto at JUMP Festa 2010 said:
			
		

> Naruto has no-one around him who's up-front with him, so Shikamaru will [be/take on as] a confidante



It's here


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 2, 2013)

Hopefully the fight at last XD


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2013)

Preview

"Sasuke and Naruto finally get obito to... ?"


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 2, 2013)

If the Gokage are going to fight again, they should get supercharged.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

i........ don't even care to predict


----------



## Rosi (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm so fucking bored I don't even care if Obito dies next chapter, or Kakashi gets stomped as soon as he comes back. At least that would provide some entertaining panels.

But the preview seems interesting. At least the MS version.



White Tiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> Probably continue fighting.



what fighting? 

last chapter, one panel of sasuke and naruto hit obito.

this chapter, one page of sasuke adn obitp hitting naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 2, 2013)

I think that Obito is about to change his mind, and then Madara will take over

So it might go like, Naruto and Sasuke get Obito to finally change his mind, Kakashi arrives to see it finally happening...then Mads cuts his head out.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict Ino, or rookies' elemental attacks...


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Oct 2, 2013)

Obito will realize he isn't getting anywhere focusing on Naruto and Sasuke in a fair fight and will resort to dirty, cowardly tactics. He will threaten their friends, target their cities, and make empty promises. However Obito will be surprised when he sees Sasuke hasn't slowed down at all with his threats because he really doesn't give a shit what happens to anyone else.


----------



## Rai (Oct 2, 2013)

Minato-Kakashi reunion


----------



## Escargon (Oct 2, 2013)

*HEY GUYS I KNOW THE SPOILERS! LISTEN:

Naruto will piss off Obito.

Obito attacks. Seems that alliances gonna die.

Nope it fails. Narutos chakra.

For 10 pages the Kages are talking nonsense shit.

And it ends with Naruto screaming "LETS ATTACK!"*

Fucking hell i love how Kishi makes this manga interesting and then ruins it by having shity chapters..


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2013)

And finally part of the preview maybe madara taking sage mode from hashirama


----------



## Sifus (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict a disappointing chapter.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict all characters losing all signs of development... wait a minute


----------



## Abz (Oct 2, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Next chapter is 650 and Kishimoto has a track record of making special numbered chapters more interesting. Not only that, next week is the week of _Naruto's birthday (_Oct. 10th) so shit will probably be going down.





azurelegance said:


> Preview for next chapter is "Naruto & Sasuke vs. Obito, and finally...!?"
> 
> Given that next chapter is 650, and it's Naruto's birthday week, what do you think "and finally" is referring to?





> *"Naruto & Sasuke vs. Obito, and finally..."*



...Kakashi arrives to clean up the shit this manga has turned into since he's been away....


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2013)

*Chapter 650 Prediction: *  The Will of the Shinobi.

The Shinobi Alliance charges towards the Juubi, while Obito, Naruto, and Sasuke fight.   But Madara intervenes and stops plans from happening.


----------



## PopoTime (Oct 2, 2013)

My Prediction for the next few chapters

Tsunade Hashirama and Tobirama fight Madara

Sasuke and Naruto manage to shatter Obito's black orbs.

Obito counteracts this by using Rinne-Bunshin to create the 6 paths of butthurt

Kakashi arrives, Minato doesnt notice him and never will.

Mikoto and Kushina get Edo Tensei'd using Zetsu that are attracted by Hashirama's senjutsu chakra. They meets up with their sons and get Kn cloaks

Kushina makes a Kage Bunshin and wraps the Shinju in her Chakra chains, and the blooming flower reverts to a Bud.

Kushina's Bunshin and Minato's Bunshin then trap Obito's 6 Paths of Butthurt in a S/T Barrier, after discovering he cant use Kamui

Mikoto is revealed to have the MS from the grief she felt after feeling she caused Kushina's death by giving her Birthing location to Tobi.

She uses Tsukuyomi on Naruto, Kushina, Minato and Sasuke and explains her side of the Uchiha coup, Turns out She and Fugaku were under the same Genjutsu as Yagura was, only breaking after Obito released it to attempt to turn Itachi into his pawn.

After all that shit is done, Sasuke and Mikoto attempt to destroy the Shinju, with it being revealed that Sasuke inherited his Enton abilities from Mikoto and his Susanoo arrows from Fugaku, she also states that Sasuke hasnt fully awakened his EMS yet

Shinju is burned but still standing, so Naruto and Bee try blasting it with Bijuudama, but it doesnt work, Kushina then enters a V2 state due to her status as Kurama's ex-jinchuriki. She then adds her Bijuudama to a 3 way Oodama Bijudama that puts a crack in the Shinju, as the S/t barrier shatters and Obito reveals a new Juubi Jin form


----------



## Krippy (Oct 2, 2013)

Kakashi/Minato reunion


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 2, 2013)

Abz said:


> ...Kakashi arrives to clean up the shit this manga has turned into since he's been away....



Wasn't it shit before he left?


----------



## Talis (Oct 2, 2013)

Just delete this thread already.
Theres nothing left to predict same shit will happen like the past 20 chapters.
Or better said nothing will happen.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict Kakashi will join the fight against Obito.


----------



## Abz (Oct 2, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Wasn't it shit before he left?



him leaving made it worse...


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 2, 2013)

*Naruto chapter 650 spoilers/predictions*

>Alliance gets overwhelmed

Tsunade: It's no use! We were only brought back to the fray to make Naruto and Sasuke look good.
Mysterious voice: Not exactly, you were also brought back to heal me and serve as my cheerleaders 
>Mei is infatuated by the mysterious voice that turns out to be Kakashi


Kakashi: Sorry I'm late, I'm afraid I was using a needle
Raikage: Tsunade! You heard the man!
>Tsunade heals Kakashi and faints shortly after

that's all for now


----------



## Xeros (Oct 2, 2013)

5 Star thread . 



> Kakashi: Sorry I'm late, I'm afraid I was using a needle


 lol

My prediction 651

*Kakashi:* Die Obito, *awakens EMS*

*Obito:* GWAHHAHAHHAH! I'm afraid that won't work Kakashi......

*Kakashi:* Amaterasu + Kamuii!!

*Sasuke*: He used Amaterasu and Kamui with one eye simultaneously?? Impossible....!!

*fodder throw shuriken at obito and it reflected*

*Shinobi Alliance*: Damn that obito, what now?

Yamato arrives.
Anko arrives.
Kabuto arrives.

*Yamato:* What did I miss?

*Kabuto:* Let's end this battle, EDO TENSEI!

*summons 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th Kage from every village*

GO!

End.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 2, 2013)

My prediction 651

Kakashi: Die Obito, *awakens EMS*

Obito: GWAHHAHAHHAH! I'm afraid that won't work Kakashi......

Kakashi: Amaterasu + Kamuii!!

Sasuke: He used Amaterasu and Kamui with one eye simultaneously?? Impossible....!!

*fodder throw shuriken at obito and it reflected*

Shinobi Alliance: Damn that obito, what now?

Yamato arrives.
Anko arrives.
Kabuto arrives.

Yamato: What did I miss?

Kabuto: Let's end this battle, EDO TENSEI!

*summons 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th Kage from every village*

GO!

End.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 2, 2013)

Kabuto really needs to redeem himself considering all the poor choices he's made in this war.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 2, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Next chapter is 650 and Kishimoto has a track record of making special numbered chapters more interesting. Not only that, next week is the week of _Naruto's birthday (_Oct. 10th) so shit will probably be going down.



And there goes the biggest problem of this manga, and the main reason why the pacing is terrible, with rushed fights and shitty flashbacks and repetitive set up chapters just to reach a 'special number' or to 'tie up the volume' nonsense. That's the worst thing ever to do for a manga like this, and Kishi keeps doing it again and again and again,


----------



## Xeros (Oct 2, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Kabuto really needs to redeem himself considering all the poor choices he's made in this war.



Yeah , I definitely agree. He summoned all these Edo's for evil , use it to defeat shinobi alliance, list goes on.

Especially summoning Madara was a very poor choice


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 2, 2013)

This thing kinda belongs in the predictions thread but whatever. 

I don't think Tsunade is fainting anytime soon.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict Naruto wank by the alliance. Can't have enough of that.



Addy said:


> the preview says that sasuke and vs obito will finally..... but we all know the truth. ... nothing will happen



Dream on, love. Last week it was Sasuke and Orochimaru will... or some equivalent. I don't even REMEMBER if Orochimaru was in this chapter and Sasuke had like, one insignificant panel.



White Tiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'kay that...


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Talis said:


> Just delete this thread already.
> Theres nothing left to predict same shit will happen like the past 20 chapters.
> Or better said nothing will happen.



lol. past 20 chapters? over exageration much? There have been some badass chapters in that span of time.

Anyway I predict Naruto and Sasuke VS. Obito FOR REAL. I also expect some quality tree cutting / burying. In fact, i predict serveal good chapters in a row. The setup has been done, so shit should get a move on now, especially since its gonna be naruto's birthday.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 2, 2013)

predict - naruto wank..


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2013)

I predict Tobirama will ask Hashi to share a blunt with him,cuz that's what real bros fukking do.


Tobirama: This war sucks cooooooooooooock,lets get high.
Hashirama: But what about the fodder alliance?!
Tobirama: Bring them along too,there's enough God Tree for everyone.


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2013)

*Kakashi:* Gai! Let's kick some ass

*Gai:* *ties headband around his forhead* "Time to go full youth on this mother fucker"


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 3, 2013)

It's Naruto's birthday, so something huge is bound to happen.  He gets Yin Kurama, him & Sasuke finally hurt Obito, and when they are about to deliver the final blow, Madara steps in


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 3, 2013)

The Life Tree grows shrooms and everyone gets high.

That or nothing happens. Again.


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict Tobirama will ask Hashi to share a blunt with him,cuz that's what real bros fukking do.
> 
> 
> Tobirama: This war sucks cooooooooooooock,lets get high.
> ...



Hahaha this panel should be them actually blazing with smoke circles and shit!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 3, 2013)

the next issue. WSJ#46 will be out on Saturday 12th because the 14th is a public holiday in japan (Health and Sports Day).

So expect an early release.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> *Kakashi:* Gai! Let's kick some ass
> 
> *Gai:* *ties headband around his forhead* "Time to go full youth on this mother fucker"



^The only way Kishi can possibly redeem himself for the chapter this week. 

Or at least have Madara do something.

Unfortunately, I predict Alliance vs Tree.


----------



## takL (Oct 3, 2013)

i hope kakashi will find the things obito hid  in the kamui room, like old maddys corpse, nagatos,  a rinnegan and maybe rins body, .



Revy said:


> Tobirama: Bring them along too,there's enough God Tree for everyone.



thats what maddy and obito are trying to do , kinda....


----------



## zuul (Oct 3, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> It's Naruto's birthday, so something huge is bound to happen.  He gets Yin Kurama, him & Sasuke finally hurt Obito, and when they are about to deliver the final blow, Madara steps in



You mean even more wank next week ?


----------



## eurytus (Oct 3, 2013)

Kakashi showed up and pat Naruto's forehead "you've done well"


----------



## ch1p (Oct 3, 2013)

If even more wank, then I got owned when I said the last volume was the worse in the run. 

and finally... finally kakashi appears, finally the moon plan begins, finally something happens.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 3, 2013)

well... considering that technically this chapter had no preview, because of the week delay that we have been getting in the previews so far, next chapter we should get the start of the shinju battle, and Oro and Sauce doing something. Lets see if the pattern will continue.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> *Kakashi:* Gai! Let's kick some ass
> 
> *Gai:* *ties headband around his forhead* "Time to go full youth on this mother fucker"



The worrying thing is team Gai is separated from the rest... Tsunade and the rest of the rookies... Even Sai is with them. Kishi may just concentrate on the 'main' Konoha team again and conveniently forget Gai, Lee and Tenten or just give them one or two panels. 

It's the pessimist in me speaking after all the shit he's been doing.,

In my mind Team Gai is gonna uproot the tree with Gates and the Bashosen,


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2013)

Whatever happens in 650 better make up for the abomination of a chapter we received this week.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 4, 2013)

more flashbacks 

just saying that so that the opposite will happen


----------



## Shattering (Oct 4, 2013)

650 will be Minato and Hiruzen time to have an stupid epic speech, then 651 more bullshit from Naruto's feelings and how much he love his friends, 652 Sasuke's turn, then in 653 Kakashi comes and have his moment to repeat again that Obito was like Naruto and he will kill him to protect his past  , 654 is Naruto's pairing chapter, Hinata will have a moment where she says "Naruto-kun" and Sakura gets again that face of "I'm so stupid for loving the emo guy with mental problems in love with his brother instead of the hero chasing me", 655 will be a flashback about Obito and Rin and then finally somebody kills Kishi and the manga never ends.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2013)

next chapter = MOP.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 4, 2013)

Shattering said:


> 650 will be Minato and Hiruzen time to have an stupid epic speech, then 651 more bullshit from Naruto's feelings and how much he love his friends, 652 Sasuke's turn, then in 653 Kakashi comes and have his moment to repeat again that Obito was like Naruto and he will kill him to protect his past  , 654 is Naruto's pairing chapter, Hinata will have a moment where she says "Naruto-kun" and Sakura gets again that face of "I'm so stupid for loving the emo guy with mental problems in love with his brother instead of the hero chasing me", 655 will be a flashback about Obito and Rin and then finally somebody kills Kishi and the manga never ends.



he figured the system out. 
quick, someone IT him!



Addy said:


> next chapter = MOP.



MOP?


----------



## Shattering (Oct 4, 2013)

Aphrodite said:


> MOP?



*World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria*


----------



## gershwin (Oct 4, 2013)

azurelegance said:


> Preview for next chapter is "Naruto & Sasuke vs. Obito, and finally...!?"
> 
> Given that next chapter is 650, and it's Naruto's birthday week, what do you think "and finally" is referring to?



This chapter (649) is actualy what will be out in japan on Naruto`s birthday week. Isn`t it?


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 4, 2013)

I predict multiple characters stating how awesome Naruto is and some kind of pep talk.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 4, 2013)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> I predict multiple characters stating how awesome Naruto is and some kind of pep talk.



And Sasuke is shaking full of anger


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well... considering that technically this chapter had no preview, because of the week delay that we have been getting in the previews so far, next chapter we should get the start of the shinju battle, and Oro and Sauce doing something. Lets see if the pattern will continue.



There is still the one about the bijuu vs the tree has not happen yet


----------



## Abz (Oct 4, 2013)

calimike said:


> WSJ #46 is out tomorrow (hit stores in Japan on Saturday, October 12th) due to Health and Sports Day holiday on Oct. 14th
> 
> Naruto spoiler is out on Monday night / early Tuesday morning



Thanks Cali xxxx


----------



## Cjones (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm hoping something good if not, then just give me Tsunade/Tobirama or Hiruzen. I'd be all good then.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 5, 2013)

I bet 5 useless chapters for each Kage that just gonna add some spice to the army and end yet again with Naruto screaming to the alliance "LETS GO!"


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2013)

I predict that Naruto, Sasuke, and the alliance will have a decent showing against Obito but the highlight will be a panel of Madara having triumphed over Hashirama.


----------



## Klue (Oct 5, 2013)

Desire sugar, expect shit.

Another boring lift-me-up chapter. You know, the usual.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2013)

Selina Kyle said:


> he figured the system out.
> quick, someone IT him!
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, i meant MEP MOON EYE PLAN


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Oct 6, 2013)

Shikamaru, Shino and the rest of advisors wannabes spend next chapter debating over their future salaries and extra benefits. The world end needs to wait. Boys and girls from K12 have their prorities.

We will also see Hiruzen's flashback of little Naruto owning him with Sexy no Jutsu. This time we'll get privy to Hiruzen's inner thoughts: "From that moment I knew he was stronger than me. Minato was right to put his faith in this young one".

More of Alliance celebrating Naruto *before* the danger is actually gone (hope it bites them in ass).


----------



## Bringer (Oct 6, 2013)

Isn't Orochimaru and Sasuke going to do something important this chapter?


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 6, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Isn't Orochimaru and Sasuke going to do something important this chapter?



You'd wanna hope so.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> There is still the one about the bijuu vs the tree has not happen yet


the bijuu preview could fit the 648


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 6, 2013)

Since this volume started with Naruto & Sasuke getting top tier hype at the same time, I predict that a Sasuke wank chapter will arrive 

That, or Obito finally takes significant damage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Since this volume started with Naruto & Sasuke getting top tier hype at the same time, I predict that a Sasuke wank chapter will arrive
> 
> That, or Obito finally takes significant damage.


i fear how much damage this volume will have caused by the time it reaches its end if Kishi goes for it , i dont want Mads fanbase turning against Sauce's, we belong together.

we got enough civil war with Itachi's


----------



## Xeros (Oct 6, 2013)

I predict this shit


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 6, 2013)

^^NF would explode on levels I cannot describe. There would be mass suicides for sure.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 6, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^NF would explode on levels I cannot describe. There would be mass suicides for sure.



Lol yea  

Extreme shitstorms for weeks, maybe even months!


----------



## Sifus (Oct 6, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^NF would explode on levels I cannot describe. There would be mass suicides for sure.



Nope. Mass murder. Starting with Kishi.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2013)

As long as they are not Sasuke's eyes I don't give a darn. Though Rinnegan would look like shit in Naruto's eyes.

Albeit... come to think of it, if Naruto get's 'Sasuke's' eyes...  Itachi trolls once more.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 6, 2013)

I wish something like this awesome combination would happen in the next chapter. _Well...I think it's a combination...._


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I wish something like this awesome combination would happen in the next chapter. _Well...I think it's a combination...._


once they reach full kyuubi and PS, its coming


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 7, 2013)

I wanna sniff some glue.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Since this volume started with Naruto & Sasuke getting top tier hype at the same time, I predict that a Sasuke wank chapter will arrive
> 
> That, or Obito finally takes significant damage.



Please, no more wank chapters! 

They are so stupid!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2013)

Xeros said:


> I wish something like this awesome combination would happen in the next chapter. _Well...I think it's a combination...._



yeah that's coming real soon bruh!!!


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2013)

from wsj p331 naruto preview 
"finally vs bijus battle starts!!
Guy goes into action and...!?"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2013)

takL said:


> from wsj p331 naruto preview
> "finally vs bijus battle starts!!
> Guy goes into action and...!?"



Didn't we get a preview about the bijuus fighting 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 7, 2013)

8 gates?  and maybe some action from Lee 

It would be good if Tenten uses that fan now she has Naruto's chakra.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 7, 2013)

takL said:


> from wsj p331 naruto preview
> "finally vs bijus battle starts!!
> Guy goes into action and...!?"



Mmm...it's"_finally *bijuus* vs bijuus battle starts!!_...right?
oh and Guy joins the battle...well since Kakashi is ready to go I suppose Kishimoto wants to give some spotlight to the masters once again.Good.
So about the first sentence...it means that finally whatever Bijuus gave to Naruto will start showing tomorrow's early release or at least will have a glimpse of it...after all with this we have two previews that talk about the same things...so who knows.
But then the preview at the end of the chapter said "*Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito!!...and finally....?!"*Who knows....

Well thanks takl!


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

8th gate is coming!!!!!  

Hide your sons and daughters


----------



## zuul (Oct 7, 2013)

Gai ! fuck yeah !!!
Hopefully Lee is going to participate as well.

Now that team Gai is back, I'm ever more pissed off about Neji's death.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 7, 2013)

OP has spoilers...

Does it means early spoilers for Naruto too?


----------



## vered (Oct 7, 2013)

Interesting since Gai has Narutos cloak which will boost his gated power to more than 3 times its regular power.


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> Mmm...it's"_finally *bijuus* vs bijuus battle starts!!_...right?
> oh and Guy joins the battle...well since Kakashi is ready to go I suppose Kishimoto wants to give some spotlight to the masters once again.Good.
> So about the first sentence...it means that finally whatever Bijuus gave to Naruto will start showing tomorrow's early release or at least will have a glimpse of it...after all with this we have two previews that talk about the same things...so who knows.
> But then the preview at the end of the chapter said "*Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito!!...and finally....?!"*Who knows....



mixed messages huh? 
i dont know what exactly they mean by 'vs biju(/s) battle' but these are the words in the preview so i just wrote as they wrote. probably your guess is right tho.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 7, 2013)

^
Oh,so they wrote just "vs bijuus"....well I suppose that this preview is linked to the one about the bijuus battle then.Thanks again.


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2013)

oh i checked the last page of the chap myself and it says naruto and sasuke finally (do somthing) to obito. 
hit? beat?  corner? seize? defeat?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 7, 2013)

^
Mmm...defeating Obito...too good to be true,unless Madara is ready to use his trump card and replace Obito like he wanted to do.
So I suppose that it's possible that while Naruto and Sasuke weakens a bit Obito,Madara
arrives behind him and does something to him, then he continues the whole plan like he said many times already.It's possible.But then for this to happen,Hashirama should be put in a bad situation by Madara and after all if Madara wants his sage powers it's going to happen,I guess.We'll see.


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> OP has spoilers...
> 
> Does it means early spoilers for Naruto too?



.
.
.
.




calimike said:


> WSJ #46 is out tomorrow (hit stores in Japan on Saturday, October 12th) due to Health and Sports Day holiday on Oct. 14th
> 
> *Naruto spoiler is out on Monday night / early Tuesday morning*


----------



## eurytus (Oct 7, 2013)

"finally"....even the editors know the pace is slow as snail. must be pretty hard to write a preview when you know nothing will happen


----------



## Shakar (Oct 7, 2013)

"And finally...?" is the editor's way to say "J/K, nothing interesting happens!".


----------



## Mariko (Oct 7, 2013)

Abz said:


> .
> .
> .
> .



Thanks.

(It was 10 pages ago, sorry for not reading each one of dem, especially when early spoilers are usually mentioned in the thread's title...)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 7, 2013)

Why do people still get excited for previews? They're never relevant toward the chapter of that week whether it be because they're a week behind or they're just BS. If you get excited over them then you're only setting yourself up for a let down.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 7, 2013)

My predictions this chapter: Madara and Hashirama have sex.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 7, 2013)

Waffle said:


> My predictions this chapter: Madara and Hashirama have sex.



Probably already happened some chapters ago while they were off panel. It's not like anyone was looking.


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2013)

i wonder why obito said hed give a biju to sasuke. and if he gave a reward to taka when he got the tentacle. 



eurytus said:


> "finally"....even the editors know the pace is slow as snail. must be pretty hard to write a preview when you know nothing will happen



and yet they wrote 2 different previews for a chap.


----------



## RBL (Oct 7, 2013)

could it be?

gai going eight gates, the eight gates of youth


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> could it be?
> 
> gai going eight gates, the eight gates of youth



Jad is going to be so fucking happy 

it will be like his birthday came early...


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 7, 2013)

Gai going 8 gates is bittersweet for me. Great if we finally get to see it, but you know that means he'll die. 

Not that we couldn't use character death right about now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe this week Naruto and Sasuke hit Obito. More progress than we've had in a month.

Or maybe people finally realized they only have 15 minutes? Now probably 2?



Waffle said:


> My predictions this chapter: Madara and Hashirama have sex.





ShinobisWill said:


> Probably already happened some chapters ago while they were off panel. It's not like anyone was looking.



Don't tease me, guys.


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

inb4 some fodder says..."guys...stop with the memory lane bollocks and start attacking the god damn tree...we must have wasted a good 5-10 minutes now...doing fuck all!!!!"


----------



## auem (Oct 7, 2013)

chapter 550 was 'Kotoamatsukami'....i hope this chapter will show a new power...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 7, 2013)

Well since its naruto's birthday week something should happen


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2013)

No way in hell I'm staying up late for this slow paced garbage again. 

I'll just read it on wednesday morning.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Well since its naruto's birthday week something should happen



I wouldn't count it as something if it just means another 17 pages of worship.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2013)

The Edo Hokages go to back up Hashirama and Juugo suggests to Sasuke that in order to increase their attacks he should try to tap into the flesh and chakra he gave him to save his life.



Xeros said:


> I wish something like this awesome combination would happen in the next chapter. _Well...I think it's a combination...._



Badass but that fusion would have arrows, a bow and likely an Enton orb instead of swords.


----------



## PopoTime (Oct 7, 2013)

Minato opens up two S/T Barriers, and Naruto runs through them portal style.

He then approaches lightspeed before he hits the Shinju with a Lightspeed Rasengan, shattering it into 1.98 million pieces.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 7, 2013)

Luiz said:


> No way in hell I'm staying up late for this slow paced garbage again.
> 
> I'll just read it on wednesday morning.
> 
> ...



This. In fact I'm going to bed now. I think the main reason people were pissed about the chapter was because we had to stay up till 3:00 A.M only to get a shit chapter.

Seeing how it's Naruto's birthday coming up this chapter will no doubt have massive Naruto wank. 

See y'all Wednesday.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

/\ technically...chapter 649 should be Naruto's "birthday" chapter, because the release of this week is this. We get the chapter earlier...

Doesnt mean much though, Kishi's story shouldnt depend on dates.


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2013)

the official release is on the 12th, not on the 10th.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 7, 2013)

takL said:


> the official release is on the 12th, not on the 10th.



Just out of curiosity, do we get the chapter earlier than the official release?


----------



## LoT (Oct 7, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Just out of curiosity, do we get the chapter earlier than the official release?


Yes, always.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 7, 2013)

takL said:


> oh i checked the last page of the chap myself and it says naruto and sasuke finally (do somthing) to obito.
> hit? beat?  corner? seize? defeat?



Finally, something I can look forward to.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 7, 2013)

Rinnegan Naruto and 8th Gate Gai..Do it Kishi.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 7, 2013)

So wait, we could get spoilers today?


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Just out of curiosity, do we get the chapter earlier than the official release?



u always do. when its usual monday release, u get scans (/leeks)like 3 working days earlier. as the next chap will be released on this saturday due to a national holiday on monday, i guess ull get scans tomorrow, no actually its already today, tuesday.. printers dont work on sundays.  i dont know about chinese leeks tho.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 7, 2013)

I predict the chapter will be released on all adult porn sites due to all dick sucking going on. I hope we actually get to see Naruto and Sasuke go hamm on Obito. I mainly want to see Sasuke go in because I have seen enough Naruto during this arc so I believe we can focus on another character power up and abilities.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 7, 2013)

takL said:


> u always do. when its usual monday release, u get scans (/leeks)like 3 working days earlier. as the next chap will be released on this saturday due to a national holiday on monday, i guess ull get scans tomorrow, no actually its already today, tuesday.. printers dont work on sundays.  i dont know about chinese leeks tho.



So will we get the chapter tomorrow or Wednesday as usual?


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So will we get the chapter tomorrow or Wednesday as usual?



i said tuesday. but thats just my educated guess. might be wrong.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Oct 7, 2013)

takL said:


> i said tuesday. but thats just my educated guess.



Sorry. I couldn't really make out what you were saying hence my asking.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 7, 2013)

I think I might stay up for this one. Simply because it's Naruto's birthday week and something special should happen


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 7, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I think I might stay up for this one. Simply because it's Naruto's birthday week and something special should happen


----------



## RBL (Oct 7, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I think I might stay up for this one. Simply because it's Naruto's birthday week and something special should happen



so, it's confirmed? we are getting the chapter, tomorrow?


 my youth is prepared for this.


----------



## BisonLlama (Oct 7, 2013)

May I ask nicely, why, and how, can/should Naruto get the Rinnegan?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 7, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Nope. Mass murder. Starting with Kishi.



Mass murder disguised as Mass Suicide.


----------



## calimike (Oct 7, 2013)

Chapter 650: Naruto turn 17 at midnight, Oct. 10th. 

Chapter 651: Birthday


----------



## zuul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oro, Suigetsu, Madara, Karin start to suck Naruto's dick too.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 7, 2013)

zuul said:


> Oro, Suigetsu, Madara, Karin start to suck Naruto's dick too.



Nah they only like the BUC. Big Uchiha Cock.


----------



## zuul (Oct 7, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Nah they only like the BUC. Big Uchiha Cock.



Karin has already been unfaithful once. Fangirling over Nardo's super special warm chakra.


----------



## vered (Oct 7, 2013)

calimike said:


> Chapter 650: Naruto turn 17 at midnight, Oct. 10th.
> 
> Chapter 651: Birthday



something big has to happen this chapter,perhaps naruto getting the other half of the kyubii?


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2013)

zuul said:


> Oro, Suigetsu, Madara, Karin start to suck Naruto's dick too.



that would actually make for a naruto gift 

although, i still bank on his death for a few chapters juse because last chapter was supper cheesy :.lmao


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2013)

vered said:


> something big has to happen this chapter,perhaps naruto getting the other half of the kyubii?



he already has it 

and no, that is not something big.


----------



## zuul (Oct 7, 2013)

Addy said:


> that would actually make for a naruto gift
> 
> although, i still bank on his death for a few chapters juse because last chapter was supper cheesy :.lmao



If it hapened I predict mass suicides in the alliance.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 7, 2013)

zuul said:


> Oro, Suigetsu, Madara, Karin start to suck Naruto's dick too.



Yup. He is going to whip it out and lay it on their faces, especially Madara's.

They are just suppressing their thirst.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

vered said:


> something big has to happen this chapter,perhaps naruto getting the other half of the kyubii?


i see Minato gifting the other half to him saying that its his birthday gift.

Though i bet that the best gift that Naruto can get is a love declaration from Sasuke , and i have the awful impression that it will come, with all this see inside of people's heart and true feels.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh wait silly me the chapter releases wednesday morning.  

I don't need to stay up


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Oh wait silly me the chapter releases wednesday morning.
> 
> I don't need to stay up


we are getting it early no?


----------



## Shakar (Oct 7, 2013)

649 is released today officially, so could that have been the Bday chapter? 

Please not another Naruwank chapter


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 7, 2013)

zuul said:


> Karin has already been unfaithful once. Fangirling over Nardo's super special warm chakra.



Naruto was a rebound. Heartbroken females always go for the inferior rebound when denied or cut off by the alpha male species. But as we have seen they always managed to weasel their way back to that good shit.


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Please not another Naruwank chapter



Ye please....for the love of god....I can't deal with that shit no more....it's practically just being shoved down out throats now...


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Addy said:


> he already has it
> 
> and no, that is not something big.


Nope, he doesn't.  He only mooched off it, he does not physically have it


Bruce Wayne said:


> Yup. He is going to whip it out and lay it on their faces, especially Madara's.
> 
> They are just suppressing their thirst.


 U so wrong



Scarlet Ammo said:


> Oh wait silly me the chapter releases wednesday morning.
> 
> I don't need to stay up


 I have an exam that day, so I will sleep


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

you know, i expect that Orochimaru preview to happen this chapter. Why?

Because now everybody else got their set up and move moment...less Orochimaru.

Will he just stay back there watching? When everybody got their thought moment, Orochimaru might make a move too.

We got a domino effect from Sasuke making a move. Naruto got the feels after seeing Sasuke, and the feels reach to the alliance. Even the kages are all ready now...but what about Orochimaru?

We could get some insight about what is in fact going on in taka's mind, since they seem to have a plan.


----------



## kzk (Oct 7, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Please not another Naruwank chapter



I just have one question for you. Have you heard the Good News about Naruto Christ? If not, allow me a moment to share it with you.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 7, 2013)

kzk said:


> I just have one question for you. Have you heard the Good News about Naruto Christ? If not, allow me a moment to share it with you.


Sorry, Aizen is my only Lord


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sasuke's flashback about naruto's hard work, and love for the village.
Sasuke's thoughts .. "I always wanted to be like you, to have your spirit, but I failed, now my heart will follow yours till the very end."
Sasuke : Lets go Naruto.
Naruto smiles.
Sasuke and Naruto are about to attack Obito.
Chapter ends.


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Sasuke's flashback about naruto's hard work, and love for the village.
> Sasuke's thoughts .. "I always wanted to be like you, to have your spirit, but I failed, now my heart will follow yours till the very end."
> Sasuke : Lets go Naruto.
> Naruto smiles.
> ...



and sasuke's character will be destroyed... and the his fandom will burn... no character deserve that shit man...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 7, 2013)

you mean sasukes character will _progress_ but his fandom will burn anyway


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 7, 2013)

Abz said:


> and sasuke's character will be destroyed... and the his fandom will burn... no character deserve that shit man...



I'm pretty sure his character was destroyed 300 chapters ago.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

Wasnt Sasuke who teached the will of fire to Naruto? 

Sasuke might at best remember who he was a long time ago, which is a good thing. What with Itachi telling him to stop lying to himself and he having yet to answer what he is.

My only worry in all this is that Uchiha+Will of Fire is a mortal combination.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2013)

The bijuu may awaken this chapter in naruto like madara and obito said only a bit of them is needed to an aken the juubi. Naruto has the chakra from 8 so I expect gaara to give him sine chakra and naruto will awaken His own 10 tail.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 7, 2013)

@jeanne

wait so is it an early chapter or not?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @jeanne
> 
> wait so is it an early chapter or not?


i think it is


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 7, 2013)

I will give up this manga forever if this chapter is Naruwank, he's the most boring motherfucking character in the entire history of mangas.


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 7, 2013)

Gabe said:


> The bijuu may awaken this chapter in naruto like madara and obito said only a bit of them is needed to an aken the juubi. Naruto has the chakra from 8 so I expect gaara to give him sine chakra and naruto will awaken His own 10 tail.




Does he though? When we got the panel with Naruto and the bijuu in 629(?), we did see Shukaku, but not Gyuuki (although technically, Shukaku doesn't count anymore since he got erased from the panel in the volume release).


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 7, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> *I will give up this manga forever if this chapter is Naruwank*, he's the most boring motherfucking character in the entire history of mangas.



lol no you wouldn't.


----------



## BisonLlama (Oct 7, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> I will give up this manga forever if this chapter is Naruwank, he's the most boring motherfucking character in the entire history of mangas.



Yet you continue to read the manga starring Naruto as the main and title character.

Don't worry, it's nearly over anyway.


----------



## Klue (Oct 7, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol no you wouldn't.



His username consist of both "Thunder" and "Max" - pretty badass. I believe him. 




Chapter 646 killed my "quit" scenario. Unveiling Rikudou's mom, deflated the "Rikudou is a time traveling Naruto," shit theory.


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

the only thing i can see regard the bijuu...is they all work together as one with naruto...not merge into another 10 tails....naruto wanted to save them...seeing as obito robbed them of their individuality.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> Does he though? When we got the panel with Naruto and the bijuu in 629(?), we did see Shukaku, but not Gyuuki (although technically, Shukaku doesn't count anymore since he got erased from the panel in the volume release).



He should have gyuukis since when bee was helping naruto kurama cut a tentacle and absorbed it. But if it does not count bee will give him a bit of gyuukis chakra l. And he could get shukakus from gaara they been saying only a little is needed gaara had it in him since a child so he should have traces of it.



Max Thunder said:


> I will give up this manga forever if this chapter is Naruwank, he's the most boring motherfucking character in the entire history of mangas.



Don't you mean sasuke cause he is the most boring character in the manga not naruto. Either! At expect more wank of naruto it's his birthday.


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> I will give up this manga forever if this chapter is Naruwank, he's the most boring motherfucking character in the entire history of mangas.



we all know side characters in a lot of cases , can be far more interesting that the mains....Drrr was another example...Isaya, Celty and Shizuo were far more interesting characters than the whiny bratz.


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2013)

zuul said:


> Oro, Suigetsu, Madara, Karin start to suck Naruto's dick too.


This actually seems like the most plausible prediction.



takL said:


> i wonder why obito said hed give a biju to sasuke. and if he gave a reward to taka when he got the tentacle.


Probably to help Sasuke destroy Konoha.



kingcools said:


> next chapter has the second hokage remembering that one time he cut that flower in his fathers garden, which leads to the final panel have him realize how to cut the tree.
> Mark my words.


I want this so bad.



White Tiger said:


> End
> 
> Obito - Heh, Uzumaki Naruto, you really are changing the people. I feel that everything I've done so far is wrong. Please forgive me.
> 
> ...


But I want this more! 



Abz said:


> the only thing i can see regard the bijuu...is they all work together as one with naruto...not merge into another 10 tails....naruto wanted to save them...seeing as obito robbed them of their individuality.


Well Hagoromo robbed the Juubi of his individuality in the first place.

"lolJuubi. You're evil so imma split you up into a bunch of fuzzy monsters!"


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 7, 2013)

Gabe said:


> He should have gyuukis since when bee was helping naruto kurama cut a tentacle and absorbed it. But if it does not count bee will give him a bit of gyuukis chakra l. And he could get shukakus from gaara they been saying only a little is needed gaara had it in him since a child so he should have traces of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean sasuke cause he is the most boring character in the manga not naruto. Either! At expect more wank of naruto it's his birthday.



Nope, I'm pretty sure I meant Naruto. As in the blonde haired, blue eye'd kid, almost genetically engineered at birth, the child of prophecy who's destiny was weaved by the Gods themselves...

Jesus Christ I need a minute.


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Well Hagoromo robbed the Juubi of his individuality in the first place.
> 
> "lolJuubi. You're evil so imma split you up into a bunch of fuzzy monsters!"



the question is left though...

would the world be better off with the tree in existence...or the biju in it's place....or neither...in existence..


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2013)

Abz said:


> the question is left though...
> 
> would the world be better off with the tree in existence...or the biju in it's place....or neither...in existence..


Well, Juubi was stated to be the progenitor of everything in the Narutoverse, so I'm thinking the world would have been better off without the 9 bijuu, not the Juubi. Or rather, the world would be in a more peaceful state without those who mistreat them and use them as tools, which caused them to become so bitter in the first place.


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Well, Juubi was stated to be the progenitor of everything in the Narutoverse, so I'm thinking the world would have been better off without the 9 bijuu, not the Juubi. Or rather, the world would be in a more peaceful state without those who mistreat them and use them as tools, which caused them to become so bitter in the first place.



discussing such things....actually makes me wonder where the fuck kishi is going with this....

unless he's aiming for a world much like ours is...but even then...it's far from perfect...everyone knows that...there's war...all the time...


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 7, 2013)

Klue said:


> His username consist of both "Thunder" and "Max" - pretty badass. I believe him.



no you don't. how many times a week does someone proclaim how they will drop naruto if what they want doesn't happen, only to be back the following week


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 7, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Well, Juubi was stated to be the progenitor of everything in the Narutoverse, so I'm thinking the world would have been better off without the 9 bijuu, not the Juubi. Or rather, the world would be in a more peaceful state without those who mistreat them and use them as tools, which caused them to become so bitter in the first place.



It makes you wonder how Kishi is going to create everlasting peace in his manga. Unless Naruto literally becomes a God, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 7, 2013)

Actual battle recommences (Kishimoto should've managed to milk the stand-still enough to usher in a new volume of stalling by now), Kages enter the fray (for real). Chapter ends with Obito about to strike someone important/a bunch of important people down, only to have Kakashi warp in and stop him.

Banana Fan is still missing for whatever reason.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree I don't see how winning this war will equate everlasting peace, war is part of human nature. If they're not fighting over bijuu they'll start fighiting over depleted resources or whatever.


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2013)

Abz said:


> discussing such things....actually makes me wonder where the fuck kishi is going with this....
> 
> unless he's aiming for a world much like ours is...but even then...it's far from perfect...everyone knows that...there's war...all the time...


Yeah, It's really hard to picture what he has going through his head as the solution right now...

The only realistic ending I can see is if Naruto actually fails and everyone ends up mind controlled by the Mugen Tsukuyomi, without real peace being achieved, but that's probably not gonna happen.



Bruce Wayne said:


> It makes you wonder how Kishi is going to create everlasting peace in his manga. Unless Naruto literally becomes a God, I don't see it happening.


Juubi will get TnJed and use his mega hax God powers to fix everything. 



Narutossss said:


> I agree I don't see how winning this war will equate everlasting peace, war is part of human nature. If they're not fighting over bijuu they'll start fighiting over depleted resources or whatever.


This is true. Although, this was brought up in chapter 646 by Madara, so I believe Kishi wouldn't have brought it up if he didn't have some kind of answer to it, whether that answer really works or not.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Oct 7, 2013)

Obito: Naruto... Sasuke... Stop.
Naruto & Sasuke: !?
Obito: All this time.. i was working for peace.. and you.. all of you.. have made that a reality..
Alliance: ...
Obito: This war.. is over. Naruto Uzumaki... Thank you.
*Obito takes down the tree and reseals the Juubi*
Naruto: Wow.. I wish we could have changed your feelings sooner... so many casualties..
Obito: I was never gonna do it anyway..
Alliance: !!??
Obito: Yeah.. I just wanted to see how far this would go.
Naruto & Sasuke: What??
Obito:


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> Obito: Naruto... Sasuke... Stop.
> Naruto & Sasuke: !?
> Obito: All this time.. i was working for peace.. and you.. all of you.. have made that a reality..
> Alliance: ...
> ...


and then Madara cuts in.


----------



## Animaeon (Oct 7, 2013)

I wonder if Kishi will really put a lot of thought into why everlasting peace can be an option. For example, he can easily write in the epilogue that ever since that Battle of the Giant-Ass Tree, people have started to respect the Bijuu and vowed to never treat them as weapons again, that the five nations started trading food, medicine and hugs to earn their money instead, and that for some unexplainable yet convenient reason, everybody just simply stopped having the potential of becoming evil or power-hungry, because bad things don't happen anymore.. 

And we can think of thousands of reasons why it would never work in the real world, but Kishi has a thousand reasons to ignore logic


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 7, 2013)

With everyone in the world wanking Naruto off, there can never be any dispute again. Then his son/daughter will be the next one to be eternally wanked, and so on. This is the answer to everlasting peace. 

Nagato's original idea is starting to sound pretty good about now


----------



## Klue (Oct 7, 2013)

Would love to see Nagato nuke everyone right now.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 7, 2013)

RyuUzumaki said:


> Obito: Naruto... Sasuke... Stop.
> Naruto & Sasuke: !?
> Obito: All this time.. i was working for peace.. and you.. all of you.. have made that a reality..
> Alliance: ...
> ...



Obito: You Pass, Shinobi Endure, remember that rule :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

Gabe said:


> He should have gyuukis since when bee was helping naruto kurama cut a tentacle and absorbed it. But if it does not count bee will give him a bit of gyuukis chakra l. And he could get shukakus from gaara they been saying only a little is needed gaara had it in him since a child so he should have traces of it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't you mean sasuke cause he is the most boring character in the manga *not naruto. Either! At expect more wank of naruto it's his birthday.



Why teh Sauce? Sauce is boring? I mean, seriously, how is it even possible .



Klue said:


> Would love to see Nagato nuke everyone right now.



He will come out of totsuka soon


----------



## Xeros (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Klue (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Why teh Sauce? Sauce is boring? I mean, seriously, how is it even possible .
> 
> 
> 
> He will come out of totsuka soon



He will be reborn, through Sasuke.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> I wonder if Kishi will really put a lot of thought into why everlasting peace can be an option.



Naruto will do a Kage Bunshin for every single inhabitant of the planet and instruct to spend all of its time with one person. The character will forget about himself and concentrate only on praising Naruto. Problem solved.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 7, 2013)

I would've laughed if this was an Evil spoiler pic


----------



## Abz (Oct 7, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I would've laughed if this was an Evil spoiler pic



same here actually 

kinda miss her for it actually...just miraculously appearing and giving us awesome  clues and hints to keep us all entertained before a chapter release....


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> With everyone in the world wanking Naruto off, there can never be any dispute again. Then his son/daughter will be the next one to be eternally wanked, and so on. This is the answer to everlasting peace.
> 
> Nagato's original idea is starting to sound pretty good about now


I wonder if Hagoromo got all this super excessive wank back in his day. 

*fight against the Juubi is going on*

*random shinobi are dying*

Hagoromo: "I won't give up hope! I don't want to have any more regrets!"

Juubi: "There is no such thing as hope! You will be happy in the dream world! One day, you will become like me as well! You let Eleven-Tails die!"

Rikudou: "I will use the power of my bonds with my comrades, the ninshu I taught them, and our friendship to defeat you!"

Random people in the fight: "Hagoromo, your life may not have been the best since you tripped a few times as a child when learning to walk... but it made you who you are today! You draw everyone to you! We're all here because of YOU, Hagoromo!"

Hagoromo: "Katon: Ultimate super mega ultra Rasenkunai!"

Juubi: "NOOOOOOOOO"

*Hagoromo seals the Juubi in the moon and turns his chakra into the biju*

THE END

Juubi for Hokage? This is Kishi, after all. You never know.


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 7, 2013)

The butthurt over naruto wank <3

I can only assume this chapter will be about Naruto getting a massive powerup and Sauce being evil for the 5000th time, I also believe there will be some cool panels with Kakashi returning and Madara being Uke to Hashirama. 
Also

We want that present


----------



## Klue (Oct 7, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> We want that present



Minato owes us his "that" jutsu. Present can come later.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 7, 2013)

Does Sakura need more panel time, Yes or No? :ignoramus


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2013)

I want Hashirama - Tsunade - Sakura combo. Delta Slug Sage Mode Force.


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 7, 2013)

Klue said:


> Minato owes us his "that" jutsu. Present can come later.



Can he even jutsu?


----------



## Sifus (Oct 7, 2013)

I predict Naruto dying on a cross for the sins of the Shinobi World


----------



## ch1p (Oct 7, 2013)

Stuck to the tree's trunk with the roots going through his hands and feet, but fair enough.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Why teh Sauce? Sauce is boring? I mean, seriously, how is it even possible .
> 
> 
> 
> He will come out of totsuka soon



To me he is boring never liked  him since part one. He is uninteresting. Kishi does not know what he wants to do with him.  tell him a story and he switch sides. Kishi should make him a bad guy and stick to it.because that is the only way I can accept him betraying his group. And he is no madara. Even if others say he is. He has no sense of humor like madara. 

This chapter that jutsu is revealed and it is a super version of tnj sexy no rin jutsu. Obito weakness


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sifus said:


> I predict Naruto dying on a cross for the sins of the Shinobi World



How many days will it take before he raises again?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

Gabe said:


> To me he is boring never liked  him since part one. He is uninteresting. Kishi does not know what he wants to do with him.  tell him a story and he switch sides. Kishi should make him a bad guy and stick to it.because that is the only way I can accept him betraying his group. And he is no madara. Even if others say he is. He has no sense of humor like madara.
> 
> This chapter that jutsu is revealed and it is a super version of tnj sexy no rin jutsu. Obito weakness


well oh , if you say so.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2013)

Gabe said:


> To me he is boring never liked  him since part one. He is uninteresting. Kishi does not know what he wants to do with him.  tell him a story and he switch sides. Kishi should make him a bad guy and stick to it.because that is the only way I can accept him betraying his group. And he is no madara. Even if others say he is. He has no sense of humor like madara.



The Madara/Sasuke parallels are so forced it's embarrassing. They are both Uchiha and both emotionally volatile. That's about it. Madara has an entirely different personality and doesn't give a shit about revenge. Even as kids they were nothing alike. But hey. Kishi and his parallulz. 



> This chapter that jutsu is revealed and it is a super version of tnj sexy no rin jutsu. Obito weakness



But she'll be 13.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Madara/Sasuke parallels are so forced it's embarrassing. They are both Uchiha and both emotionally volatile. That's about it. Madara has an entirely different personality and doesn't give a shit about revenge. Even as kids they were nothing alike. But hey. Kishi and his parallulz.
> 
> 
> 
> But she'll be 13.



Obito is still 13 in his mind


----------



## Azula (Oct 7, 2013)

More Naruto wank from papa Minato and grandpa Hiruzen 
Forums explode


----------



## Xeros (Oct 7, 2013)

I predict more panels of random people in the Shinobi alliance and their facial expressions. 



Rustle? I think his jimmies are rustled.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Madara/Sasuke parallels are so forced it's embarrassing. They are both Uchiha and both emotionally volatile. That's about it. Madara has an entirely different personality and doesn't give a shit about revenge. Even as kids they were nothing alike. But hey. Kishi and his parallulz.
> 
> 
> 
> But she'll be 13.



>Says Madara "doesn't give a shit about revenge"
>Manga tells us he attacked Konoha due to the Uchiha betraying him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2013)

Sifus said:


> >Says Madara "doesn't give a shit about revenge"
> >Manga tells us he attacked Konoha due to the Uchiha betraying him.



Yea, in the version of his story that was proven erroneous.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, in the version of his story that was proven erroneous.



Even so you can't pretend Sasuke and Madara have little in common

Your
>Ignoring the fact they both have brothers
>Ignoring the fact said brothers have died
>Ignoring the fact they're the only KNOWN Uchiha to awaken EMS
>Ignoring the fact they both have powerful chakra
>Ignoring the fact Kurama made a comparison of said chakra
>Ignoring they both share the same ideology of hatred/severed  bonds making one stronger
>Ignoring the fact that they have yet to acknowledge each other on the battlefield 

I understand Madara fans are upset of the possibility of Sasuke surpassing him, but this isn't anything new. The parallels were drawn ever since Sasuke stood untop Madara's statue at VOTE, and later reinforced by Kurama, and now even Tobirama.






So we getting an early chapter or what?


----------



## Mateush (Oct 7, 2013)

Gabe said:


> To me he is boring never liked  him since part one. He is uninteresting. Kishi does not know what he wants to do with him.  tell him a story and he switch sides. Kishi should make him a bad guy and stick to it.because that is the only way I can accept him betraying his group. And he is no madara. Even if others say he is. He has no sense of humor like madara.
> 
> This chapter that jutsu is revealed and it is a super version of tnj sexy no rin jutsu. Obito weakness



If Naruto gives him the fruit?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Even so you can't pretend Sasuke and Madara have little in common
> 
> Your
> *>Ignoring the fact they both have brothers
> ...



If you think such loose connections are proof of a strong parallel then this manga must be really weird to you. It's like how someone once told me that Naruto/Sasuke and Itachi/Shisui were paralleled because they both met at a river once. All you have are EMS and malevolent chakra, neither of which have anything to do with personality or real characterization. 

Anyway your weak flamebait implies that you don't see characters as characters and you only measure them by power-levels, so I guess that explains your incapacity to comprehend the fact that they are two very, *very* different people.

Goodbye.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If you think such loose connections are proof of a strong parallel then this manga must be really weird to you. It's like how someone once told me that Naruto/Sasuke and Itachi/Shisui were paralleled because they both met at a river once. All you have are EMS and malevolent chakra, neither of which have anything to do with personality or real characterization.
> 
> Anyway your weak flamebait implies that you don't see characters as characters and you only measure them by power-levels, so I guess that explains your incapacity to comprehend the fact that they are two very, *very* different people.
> 
> Goodbye.



1) I was joking about the last one. I guess the smiley wasn't obvious enough. 
2) How am I flaimbating? Because I said Madara fans are upset? The tone of your post proves my point 

They really aren't that different honestly. Perhaps in a different manga by a different mangaka they would be, but this is Kishi who makes one character have parallels between five others.

Edit : I will admit though that some of the comparisons I pointed out are kinda...shallow?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2013)

To be honest quoted PikaCheeka with the intention of disagreeing with her, then I realised that Sasuke and Madara are not alike. Maybe Kishimoto will trying shoehorning similarities between them, by synchronising each characters view on attaining peace, but as things stand they're different personality wise. 

It's to be expected. They grew up in different eras, they had different responsibility, one had his entire family taken from him when he really young.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 7, 2013)

By this point even Naruto has more parallels to Madara than Sasuke does. Kishi really screwed the pooch on the Sasuke/Madara side of parallels when even Naruto is more similar then the Sauce is.


----------



## Sifus (Oct 7, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> By this point even Naruto has more parallels to Madara than Sasuke does. Kishi really screwed the pooch on the Sasuke/Madara side of parallels when even Naruto is more similar then the Sauce is.



.....How ?  Cause it certainly isn't personality-wise


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 7, 2013)

I can only hope to see a bunch of action(jutsu) from people hitting that tree. Naruto and sasuke versus obito also REALLY needs to reach another stage. Like obito pull outs another move/form or whatever(not the god tree which is just him controlling another entity).

But i have a gut feeling of what we will actually get. Onoki on the first page saying "all right let cut down the tree", the other five kages saying something similar taking up the rest of the page and then hashirama saying "FOR OUR DREAMS" and then fodders leaping doing generic shit taking up another page. Then people making jokes and talking about their dream costing another page. Aaahhh just so much fucking useless sucka shit god.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2013)

Im pretty sure that Sauce and Mads are different personality-wise, maybe even the opposite. Mads is more clingy and tsundere while Sasuke is cold and contained, though when we look Sasuke's behavior towards Itachi...one could argue that they have more in common than we can imagine, Sasuke's true self was just "destroyed" too early. Still, he is *pretty far* from Madara in terms of personality, which is good. Each are their own character, not just a copy of each other like Kishi tends to do when he is paralleling people.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2013)

Are we going to have the chapter after 1-6 hours, or is it tomorrow? @.@


----------



## Sifus (Oct 7, 2013)

Elia said:


> Are we going to have the chapter after 1-6 hours, or is it tomorrow? @.@



Well earlier on in the thread I believe taKl, or another user said Monday night/Tuesday morning.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> To be honest quoted PikaCheeka with the intention of disagreeing with her, then I realised that Sasuke and Madara are not alike. Maybe Kishimoto will trying shoehorning similarities between them, by synchronising each characters view on attaining peace, but as things stand they're different personality wise.
> 
> It's to be expected. They grew up in different eras, they had different responsibility, one had his entire family taken from him when he really young.



Thanks. There will be a lot of shoehorning between now and the end of the series, for many characters and many parallels, but this one especially really just falls flat. Sorry, but having rivals, dead brothers, and a shared ancestry isn't enough for me to say two people are closely paralleled.

Their personalities and dreams are radically different. The way their interact with others is different. The way they assert themselves is different. They way they speak, act, and emote are _very _different. And like you said, they grew up in very different times with very different responsibilities, and even their family make-up, which Kishi implies is similar, is extremely different. 

I really hate Kishi's tendency to force parallels like this. They don't _work_. It's why I really cringed when I saw the neo-sannin randomly appear in the war. It's like he is uncomfortable with letting characters be themselves so every few chapters he has to interrupt and be like "Hey y'all readers! Remember that _____ and _____ are the same!"



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I can only hope to see a bunch of action(jutsu) from people hitting that tree. Naruto and sasuke versus obito also REALLY needs to reach another stage. Like obito pull outs another move/form or whatever(not the god tree which is just him controlling another entity).
> 
> But i have a gut feeling of what we will actually get. Onoki on the first page saying "all right let cut down the tree", the other five kages saying something similar taking up the rest of the page and then hashirama saying "FOR OUR DREAMS" and then fodders leaping doing generic shit taking up another page. Then people making jokes and talking about their dream costing another page. Aaahhh just so much fucking useless sucka shit god.



Wasn't there something about earth users last week? 

We might get several pages of doton walls. Thrilling?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wasn't there something about earth users last week?
> 
> We might get several pages of doton walls.



Your right the earth villagers....shit 

Welp hey if we are really unlucky we might get shikamaru having to use his "brains" for 3 pages to tell the alliance "use doton walls" or "uproot the tree".

Might as well throw in ino doing more of that annoying telepathy shit . My my my goodness.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, parallels can be done in many ways, you dont necessarily need to make the characters have the same goal, or personality, or anything. If we can find a similar trajectory in their stories and characteristics about them that coincide, its enough to make a parallel.

Sasuke and Madara can be different, but we cant deny that there are far too many things about them that fall under the same category, and its enough to make their parallel pretty strong.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 8, 2013)

A forced Sasuke/Madara parallel imo will/would come off better than the one between Naruto/Hashirama. I'm still not a particular fan of theirs.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Well, parallels can be done in many ways, you dont necessarily need to make the characters have the same goal, or personality, or anything. If we can find a similar trajectory in their stories and characteristics about them that coincide, its enough to make a parallel.
> 
> Sasuke and Madara can be different, but we cant deny that there are far too many things about them that fall under the same category, and its enough to make their parallel pretty strong.


The Hashirama/Madara and Naruto/Sasuke parallel is especially awful because Hashi and Mads shared a dream together from the beginning, but Naruto and Sasuke never did. Sasuke and Madara really can't have a similar trajectory because of that.


Cjones said:


> A forced Sasuke/Madara parallel imo will/would come off better than the one between Naruto/Hashirama. I'm still not a particular fan of theirs.


And Hashirama saying "fuck it" and stabbing Madara still poses a major problem with any attempt to make him and Naruto look even remotely the same.


----------



## RBL (Oct 8, 2013)

i just want to see the eight gates of death


----------



## Sifus (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> i just want to see the eight gates of death



Don't get your hopes up. Last week I believed the preview about Oro and Sasuke finally doing something and look what happened instead.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2013)

We're having a chapter tonight?


----------



## Cjones (Oct 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And Hashirama saying "fuck it" and stabbing Madara still poses a major problem with any attempt to make him and Naruto look even remotely the same.



Trying to force their similarities so hard does make that event stand out a lot. Another problem to me is that Kishi's using Tobirama to pretty much toss the comparisons at us atm, that being Hashi's brother and all, but what about the other characters that know of Hashirama? Like Tsunade, Hiruzen, Onoki, and Madara? I haven't heard them ever mention anything about he and Naruto being similar in some way.

Then again the manga isn't over yet.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 8, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> We're having a chapter tonight?



idk if it's gonna still be night for you but yes we get the chap a day early this week so in the next 8 hours for sure.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 8, 2013)

Next 8 hours. Lol. It's 1 in the morning here.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 8, 2013)

Gabe said:


> To me he is boring never liked  him since part one. He is uninteresting. Kishi does not know what he wants to do with him.  tell him a story and he switch sides. Kishi should make him a bad guy and stick to it.because that is the only way I can accept him betraying his group. And he is no madara. Even if others say he is. He has no sense of humor like madara.
> 
> This chapter that jutsu is revealed and it is a super version of tnj sexy no rin jutsu. Obito weakness



you're just saying you don't like characters who switch sides or betray their groups and you don't like the way Kishi is trying to redeem him. But that has nothing to do with boring or not.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 8, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I want Hashirama - Tsunade - Sakura combo. Delta Slug Sage Mode Force.



And please tell me when the heck did Sakura gained Slug Sage Mode?  When did she have the time to train when she trapsies to the Iron Country, leaving her comatose Master to go "kill" Sasuke, then got ready for the war?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> And please tell me when the heck did Sakura gained Slug Sage Mode?  When did she have the time to train when she trapsies to the Iron Country, leaving her comatose Master to go "kill" Sasuke, then got ready for the war?



It will happen, one way or the other, because why else was Shikkotsurin and the slugs re-introduced. I'd say I'll laugh in your face when it does, but that's a given.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Hashirama/Madara and Naruto/Sasuke parallel is especially awful because Hashi and Mads shared a dream together from the beginning, but Naruto and Sasuke never did. Sasuke and Madara really can't have a similar trajectory because of that.
> 
> And Hashirama saying "fuck it" and stabbing Madara still poses a major problem with any attempt to make him and Naruto look even remotely the same.



their other parallels like Team Minato and the Sannins aren't carbon copies of them either. Kishi just finds parallels convenient when he wants to make a point about Sasuke/Naruto without actually writing about Sasuke/Naruto. They don't have to be similar in personality to be a parallel.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2013)

eurytus said:


> their other parallels like Team Minato and the Sannins aren't carbon copies of them either. Kishi just finds parallels convenient when he wants to make a point about Sasuke/Naruto without actually writing about Sasuke/Naruto. They don't have to be similar in personality to be a parallel.



No, they don't have to be similar in personality, but they do have to have more than ridiculously superficial similarities. 

But Kishimoto seems to think that anyone and everyone who had a "rival" or a brother can be paralleled to anyone else who had a rival or a brother (I mean, where Oro and Jiraiya even "rivals"? I never got that impression but it's another  parallel Kishi throws at us. Obito and Kakashi? Again, not really, but we are expected to believe it). Honestly, I'd hesitate to call Hashirama and Madara "rivals", either. At least not in the sense that Naruto and Sasuke are.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Hashirama/Madara and Naruto/Sasuke parallel is especially awful because Hashi and Mads shared a dream together from the beginning, but Naruto and Sasuke never did. Sasuke and Madara really can't have a similar trajectory because of that.
> 
> And Hashirama saying "fuck it" and stabbing Madara still poses a major problem with any attempt to make him and Naruto look even remotely the same.


Madara and Hashirama were already thinking about the ninja world from the very start, their life was all about this. They were also exposed to the whole "elder and younger brother" stuff from the beginning. With Naruto and Sasuke it came kinda late. Just now Sasuke is actually caring about it in the first place, out of what he learned from experience.

That being said, i believe that this is the point, this development was mainly meant to come now. Kishi will most likely make their history play in parallel with Mads and Hashi, making them basically follow an inverted path and "fix" what went wrong during Mads and Hashi time, by making them have the right choices. Hashirama's choice to kill Madara was wrong.

Btw, by trajectory i mean the fact that both had their beloved brothers that were lost for this ninja world, and had to deal with the darkness of loosing them. Both ended up inheriting their eyes, and both have their awkward senju counterparts. Both face a situation where the world's view towards them is distorted by the lack of truth/knowledge.

The important thing here is, they should be able to recognize each other in themselves if they were ever meant to interact, they can relate to each other...and this is important if Kishi is willing to redeem Madara's image by the end of this manga.


----------



## eurytus (Oct 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No, they don't have to be similar in personality, but they do have to have more than ridiculously superficial similarities.
> 
> But Kishimoto seems to think that anyone and everyone who had a "rival" or a brother can be paralleled to anyone else who had a rival or a brother (I mean, where Oro and Jiraiya even "rivals"? I never got that impression but it's another  parallel Kishi throws at us. Obito and Kakashi? Again, not really, but we are expected to believe it). Honestly, I'd hesitate to call Hashirama and Madara "rivals", either. At least not in the sense that Naruto and Sasuke are.



I actually prefer he uses superficial similarities to tell readers they're parallels than actually making them really similar. In this way, they're still their own characters, they have their own stories, but Kishi can also make a comparison here and there. I don't have problems with HashiMada being a parallel, cos that's how Kishi writes, if you're not a Sasuke or Naruto parallel, you're kinda irrelevant in narutoverse.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara and Hashirama were already thinking about the ninja world from the very start, their life was all about this. They were also exposed to the whole "elder and younger brother" stuff from the beginning. With Naruto and Sasuke it came kinda late. Just now Sasuke is actually caring about it in the first place, out of what he learned from experience.
> 
> That being said, i believe that this is the point, this development was mainly meant to come now. Kishi will most likely make their history play in parallel with Mads and Hashi, making them basically follow an inverted path and "fix" what went wrong during Mads and Hashi time, by making them have the right choices. *Hashirama's choice to kill Madara was wrong.*
> 
> ...



It's awful how Kishi is going to feed us this bullshit about how forgiving and granting political power to international terrorists just because you used to be their best friend is a praiseworthy and good idea.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 8, 2013)

conaciousness into said seal


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's awful how Kishi is going to feed us this bullshit about how forgiving and granting political power to international terrorists just because you used to be their best friend is a praiseworthy and good idea.


The will prevails. Dont forget that there were some Mads sympathizers. Like Tsunade pointed out, Madara became an ideal.

Madara, even "dead" according to what the ninja world believed, still remained... which proves a point: you cant defeat this with power alone. In other words, simply go for the kill was the wrong choice.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> The will prevails. Dont forget that there were some Mads sympathizers. Like Tsunade pointed out, Madara became an ideal.
> 
> Madara, even "dead" according to what the ninja world believed, still remained... which proves a point: you cant defeat this with power alone. In other words, simply go for the kill was the wrong choice.



Well of course. I think he's more right than Hashirama, but it's undeniable that everything would be better today if Madara had really died that night.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well of course. I think he's more right than Hashirama, but it's undeniable that everything would be better today if Madara had really died that night.


Certainly . But once you make the extreme choice, how is it even possible to make a way around and convert that will? Its complicated.

Lol I cant read the chapter here.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2013)

No way. Want me to save and upload it for you?


----------



## eurytus (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't view page 3, page 4 is fine. is it just me?

edit, it's working now


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2013)

/\ahh so the problem is the page 3



PikaCheeka said:


> No way. Want me to save and upload it for you?


i will try it again , are you reading it?

edit: ok now it worked


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2013)

I can read the whole thing...


----------



## Yamato (Oct 8, 2013)

Early release


*Spoiler*: __ 



KAKASHI'S NARRATION~


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 8, 2013)

Someone needs to make the "Obito = World's First Think-no-Jutsu Victim" thread because I know if I make it people will just try to turn it into a Madara versus Obito thread and I don't care for that.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 8, 2013)

Since when Orochimaru knows Obito's name?


PikaCheeka said:


> Someone needs to make the "Obito = World's First Think-no-Jutsu Victim" thread because I know if I make it people will just try to turn it into a Madara versus Obito thread and I don't care for that.



I just thought about it


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 8, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Since when Orochimaru knows Obito's name?



Oro knows everything, this has been pretty clearly established since the scroll and the retcon that he wanted to become like the Sage.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 8, 2013)

In fourteen chapters it will have been 100 chapters since Naruto first started battling Obito. This fight has gone on forever.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 8, 2013)

It was actually a pretty good chapter, I thought. So much better than the last one.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2013)

this manga is almost over..all that will be left for us to do then is die


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2013)

Obito is so getting TnJd now, ohohoho


----------



## eurytus (Oct 8, 2013)

I kinda want to see Hashi using mokuton to cut down the tree


----------



## MrCatalyst (Oct 8, 2013)

Sakura getting a power up and still being useless. 
Armored Kyuubi seems interesting. Basically what Madara has done but no need to control the Bijuu and the Susano'o. Interesting.


----------



## Kamira Chan (Oct 8, 2013)

Im so done with Kishimoto not getting anywhere he filled us with hope with that last sentence of chapter 649 that said like next chapter sasuke and naruto vs obito and finally..!? 
Nothing
Nothing happened finally.


----------



## takL (Oct 8, 2013)

good that seemingly the deflationary spiral hit the bottom with the last chap of naruto wank.
the story started to move.


----------



## Toonz (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Escargon (Oct 8, 2013)

After reading chapter 650 i can say that even if nothing happened, its a chapter filled with action n shit.

I mean seriously how many fucking times do Kishi have to repeat everything?

Kakashi: "Omg Obito youre like Naruto!"

Obito: "THIS WORLD IS USELESS!"

Naruto: "I DISAGREE!"

*Cliffhanger: YELLING LIKE RETARDS DO*

* Obito and * Naruto. Screw them both. Worthless characters..

Sasuke is worthless too. Its funny how people think im a "real worlds" Sasuke fan when i have RTN Sasuke on the Avatar. Real Sasuke=gay. RTN Sasuke=straight. Learn the difference.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 8, 2013)

I liked this chapter.  It was a lot better than last weeks. Tsunade + Sakura team-up (something we haven't seen before!), Naruto and Sasuk'e fusion (lol, you have to admit it looks cool), people actually moving forward to attack, Tobirama being winsome...

The only problem I had was with Kakashi's soliloquy about Obito. It's more of the same, heavy-handed, telling over showing blah blah blah. The _idea _of Obito trying to squash something within himself that he sees in Naruto isn't bad at all (albeit predictable), but it was just... meh.


----------



## principito (Oct 9, 2013)

*Official: The weekly "nothing happened this chapter" thread*

So we got a ton of same conversations and nothingness...

lets pull all the threads about it here...

though we might risk the telegrams section to be with just one thread this week


----------



## ch1p (Oct 9, 2013)

15 chapters with Sasuke and Naruto teaming up and accomplishing nothing. There have been fights in this manga that have been resolved in less time than that. You'd think the two of them got a hint that it won't work. You'd think the readership would have come to this conclusion as well.

You'd think they were getting sick of this as well, but no, people are hyped for next week. It will amount to nothing. Full!Kurama + Complete Susano couldn't dent Hashirama, and 10tails!Obito is more powerful than that. All we're having is this bullshit dragging that would have been bashed if it was anyone but Naruto. Guess people just want to look at badass panels these days, without once noticing they've been reading the same crap over and over again for the last 100 chapters and with just different drawings accompanying it.

This chapter is only better than last week's because of how bottom of the barrel that one was.


----------



## PsionStorm (Oct 9, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> this manga is almost over..all that will be left for us to do then is die



  It's not.  There's at least 1-2 arcs left.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2013)

That last panel was amazing 

Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## takL (Oct 12, 2013)

Some of the lines from the raw

#650   go to sleep when...

Hash: we cut the tree down!
Mifune: Samurais too, don't be overawed

Lord Ignoble: The 4th, ill make use of the chakra link between you and Naruto.
Lord Ignoble: unlike you I can't do it (=to move everyone) at one sweep but I'll back them up with my own fashion of shunshin no jutsu.
Hiruzen: Orochimaru...are you just standing by and watching this? .
Oro: ...I'm not interested in this war.
Oro: But...the dream thing obito speaks of means abandoning this precious huge experimental field of mine....I can hardly accept it.
Hiruzen: then...lend us a hand

Oro: very well. Shall I remember a little bit of-----
Oro: Our good old master-disciple bond
Obito: !
Obito to himself: I think I'll put them into a slightly aggressive form.

Obito: It's about time to sleep. I'll take you into a dream. There's no more time left...

Kakashi: Obito... still I presume you wanted to find out....
a heart nothing can ever break with the will of fire nothing can change ...... if such a thing possibly exists!

Kakashi: you thought you had dismissed that once...
Kakashi: but fighting Naruto, hearing Narutos words, 
deep inside, you started to feel that what you once denied might still  exist and you can't completely deny it (anymore), yes? 
O'Obito.

Kakashi: at the same time, you think(/assume) there isn't such a thing no matter how many times you check out and search.   
being torn between these, still now....
Kakashi : .........    you're... 
Kakashi: trying to find the answer in Naruto.

********

Naruto:  I'll go to sleep tomorrow.  I'll have a dream by myself!! 
(/Well go to sleep tomorrow. we'll have dreams for ourselves!!)

[YOUTUBE]_ovcNw8xr64[/YOUTUBE]


----------

